# Neuer CPU-Kühler f. OCed i5-3570k gesucht



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

*Neuer CPU-Kühler f. OCed i5-3570k gesucht*

Ahoi Community.

Ich kühle meinen i5-3570k derzeit mit einem Scythe Zipang 2 SCZP-2000. Bei den derzeitigen 3,8 Ghz (Ursprungstakt 3,4Ghz) läuft das Ganze zwar stabil und auch mit verwertbaren Temperaturen von ~55°C (wie sehr man dem MSI-Tool in dem Bereich trauen kann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht) im Gamingbetrieb, allerdings würde ich das OC-Feature der CPU gern intensiver ausnutzen und die Recheneinheit auf stabile 4Ghz via Multiplikator und FSB bringen. Da ja bekannt und klar ist das Top-Blower nicht mehr DAS Non-Plus-Ultra sind bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Towerkühler. 
Meine Ansprüche sind:


1 oder 2 120-140mm Lüfter mit einer min. regelbaren Drehzahl von 800 U/min
eine Geräuschkulisse die bei 1000 U/min die 24dBA nicht übersteigt
bevorzugt eine Befestigung bei der ich das Board nicht erst dem Gehäuse entnehmen muss
bei 2 Lüftern wäre 1 Anschluss für beide optimal
Mit welchen Kühlern habt ihr schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, welche Temperaturen erzielt ihr so, welche sind möglichst leise? Bilder vom Gehäuse/derzeitigem Stand und sonstige Hardwarespezifikationen finden sich in meiner Signatur.

Danke für jede Antwort.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Gute Kühler sind an sich nie nur "aufsteckbare" mit diesen PushPins, da muss man also schon auch hinters Board ran - aber viele Gehäuse haben, wenn Du auch das andere Seitenteil abnimmst, einen Durchgang zum Bereich um den Sockel herum. In dem Fall müsste man das Board dann nicht ausbauen. Kannst ja mal schauen, wie das bei Deinem ist.

Einer der beliebtesten für OC ist seit ner Weile der Macho Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und auch gut der DarkRock: be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat Dein RAM denn hohe Kühler? Wenn ja, dann muss man natürlich auch aufpassen, dass da nicht der Kühler in den Weg kommt.


Generell ist die Temp aber bei den modernen core i5 nicht DAS Problem, wegen dem Du viele Megahertz "verschenkst" beim OC. Lediglich im absoluten Grenzbereich für OC-Freaks machen sich extrem gute Kühler noch bemerkbar.


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gute Kühler sind an sich nie nur "aufsteckbare" mit diesen PushPins, da muss man also schon auch hinters Board ran - aber viele Gehäuse haben, wenn Du auch das andere Seitenteil abnimmst, einen Durchgang zum Bereich um den Sockel herum. In dem Fall müsste man das Board dann nicht ausbauen. Kannst ja mal schauen, wie das bei Deinem ist.


Nicht so 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Einer der beliebtesten für OC ist seit ner Weile der Macho Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und auch gut der DarkRock: be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Den Macho hab ich mir schonmal angesehen. Ich befürchte allerdings dass mir der 140er Lüfter ins Gehege mit den RAM-Riegeln kommt.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Hat Dein RAM denn hohe Kühler? Wenn ja, dann muss man natürlich auch aufpassen, dass da nicht der Kühler in den Weg kommt.


Das ist HyperX-Ram mit normalen Passivkühlern, also ohne Lammellen. Ich denke die sind bestenfalls 4-5mm höher als 'normale', ungekühlte Riegel.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Generell ist die Temp aber bei den modernen core i5 nicht DAS Problem, wegen dem Du viele Megahertz "verschenkst" beim OC. Lediglich im absoluten Grenzbereich für OC-Freaks machen sich extrem gute Kühler noch bemerkbar.


Sicherlich ist die Temperatur nicht das Problem. Er würde sicherlich auch bei 90°C noch sehr stabil laufen, aber wie erwähnt liegt der Fokus in erster Linie auf Ruhe, denn ich steh nicht auf brummende oder gar summende IT im Zimmer. Außerdem hat es ja auch was mit der Lebensdauer der CPU zu tun. Ich denke der Scythe würde die 4GHz auch noch schlucken, aber wahrscheinlich nicht bei gewünschter Temperatur und Lautstärke. Zudem hab ich die Stauhitze ja dann im Gehäuse, wo sie sich möglicherweise an anderen Komponenten bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Die Intel cores werden aber eben gar nicht mehr sonderlich heiß. Schon gar nicht relevant für die Lebensdauer. Daher werden die Kühler mit hoher Sicherheit auch gar nicht voll aufdrehen, zudem könnte man sich zur Not auch noch nen anderen Lüfter dazunehmen und den mitgelieferten ersetzen, zB bei meinem Xigmatek Dark Knight war der Lüfter sehr laut (relativ gesehen: ich hab halt im Rest vom PC schon sehr leise Lüfter), da hab ich den durch einen Akasa Apache 120mm ersetzt, 12€, und nun ist das viel viel leiser.

Hier vlt noch andere, die Dir zusagen

EKL Alpenf
Zalman CNPS10X Performa Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B (SCMG-3100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und ich hab den Xigmatek Dark Knight-SD1283 Night Hawk Edition (CAC-SXHH3-U13) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   der hat EINEN Lüfter (auf manchen Bildern sind zwei zu sehen)


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Mai 2013)

Der Dark Knight sieht natürlich mal absolut verschärft aus...wenn ich da noch n' paar rote Lüfter rantüftel wäre es genau mein Ding. Nunja, ich mach nochmal ne Marktübersicht für mich. Aktuelle Vergleiche sind ja auf vielen Plattformen, die sich mit Hardware beschäftigen, leider Mangelware. Aber vielleicht fluktuiert der Markt bei Kühlern auch einfach nicht so sehr wie beianderer Hardware.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Beim DarkKnight isses auch so, dass der eigentliche Kühlkörper idR grad noch nicht "zu groß" ist selbst MIT Lüfter an der Seite, wo die RAMSlots kommen - also die RAM-Slots bleiben um ein paar mm noch frei. 

Im Anhang ein Bild von meinem Board mit Kühler, hab da mal alles markiert.


----------



## Lunica (31. Mai 2013)

Du kannst den Ivy ohne Probleme bis 70-80 Grad betreiben.
Damit sich die Investition wegen dem besseren Kühler/Board lohnt sollten jedoch schon 4 x 4,2-4,5 GHz drin sein.
Der Standardtakt beträgt 4 x 3,6 GHz.


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Du kannst den Ivy ohne Probleme bis 70-80 Grad betreiben.


Sicherlich...aber wollen tu ich das nicht. Mir wären Durchschnittstemperaturen von 50-60° leiber.


Lunica schrieb:


> Damit sich die Investition wegen dem besseren Kühler/Board lohnt sollten jedoch schon 4 x 4,2-4,5 GHz drin sein.


Naja...30€ für nen optimierten Airflow ist schon i.O., das fällt bei mir unter 'lohnen' 


Lunica schrieb:


> Der Standardtakt beträgt 4 x 3,6 GHz.


Öhm...nö! Der ist 3,4. Ich bin mir sicher. Ich hab die OVP hier stehen


----------



## Lunica (31. Mai 2013)

Du hast vermutlich auch ein teureres Board. Den Mehrpreis musst du auch noch draufschlagen.
Die K CPU kostet auch noch mal extra.
3,4 GHz steht drauf, sind aber 3,6-3,7-3,8 GHz je nachdem wie viele Kerne belastet werden (4-3-2-1).

Ich verstehe aber nicht warum du nicht zu erst versuchst zu OC bevor du dir einen neuen Kühler kaufst wenn du die Hardware sowieso schon vor dir im Betrieb hast.


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Juni 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> 3,4 GHz steht drauf, sind aber 3,6-3,7-3,8 GHz je nachdem wie viele Kerne belastet werden (4-3-2-1).


Wenn man die Speedstep-Technologie in die Überlegungen einfliesen lässt muss man die Zahlen ja nochmal völlig anders beschreiben, da die Kiste bei seichten Anwendungen, bzw. im Idle, sogar nur mit 1,6GHz taktet. 



Lunica schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum du nicht zu erst versuchst zu OC bevor du dir einen neuen Kühler kaufst wenn du die Hardware sowieso schon vor dir im Betrieb hast.


Wie erwähnt: der Prozessor läuft bereits mit ~12% mehr Leistung, also 3,8GHz auf allen 4 Kernen. Nach einem Benchmark gefallen mir aber schlicht die Temperaturen der CPU nicht und deswegen werde ich den Kühler tauschen, um den Airflow im gesamten Gehäuse zu verbessern und die Lüfterdrehzahl bei weiteren Übertaktungsschritten dennoch niedrig zu halten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Hast Du denn überhaupt mal nen Stresstest gemacht, also zB Pimre95 ? Es kann gut sein, dass es dann auch alles andere als "zu warm" wird, zumal auch je nach Einstellung die CPU mit purer Absicht bis auf zB 65 Grad hochgehen "darf", bevor das Board den Lüfter mal schneller drehen lässt.


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du denn überhaupt mal nen Stresstest gemacht, also zB Pimre95 ? Es kann gut sein, dass es dann auch alles andere als "zu warm" wird, zumal auch je nach Einstellung die CPU mit purer Absicht bis auf zB 65 Grad hochgehen "darf", bevor das Board den Lüfter mal schneller drehen lässt.


Yop, hab Prime mal 3h bei 3,8GHz laufen lassen. Das MSI-Tool meldete danach 63°C, aber wie erwähnt trau ich den Softwaretools nicht 100%ig und kalkuliere immer noch 8-10° drauf. Die Regelung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit übernimmt bei mir eine Lüftersteuerung, bei der ich statische 900 U/min eingestellt habe. Sobald ich den Lüfter höher drehen lasse wird er merklich hörbar. Ich könnte natürlich auch den Lüfter gegen ein Modell tauschen, dass bei höheren Umdrehungen leiser werkelt, aber wie erwähnt geht's mir ja auch n' bisschen um die Optimierung des Airflows im gesamten Gehäuse.


----------



## Lunica (1. Juni 2013)

Nimm lieber RealTemp.
Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Juni 2013)

Alpenföhn K2, CPU-Kühler


----------

